# Congratulations Ken



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

The latest issue of The Paint Contractor came today and there was an article by PP Ken :thumbup:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Thanks, Mike!


----------



## dpainterman (Jan 24, 2011)

Excellent article, congradulations!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Well done Ken. :thumbsup:


----------

